# Pinarello Dogma magnesium fp compared to new bikes?



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Pinarello fans!

I have an opportunity to buy a Dogma Fp magnesium. Its NOT the FPX version but the version before with the MOST bottom bracket. I'm curious to know if anyones ridden one before and how they possibly compare to the newer bikes. I know its obviously heavier than the latest carbon bikes but hows the stiffness and ride quality? FWIW I've ridden Colnago C40, Cannondale Supersix and some high end steel. I had a ride on a Dogma 60.1 and thats a phenominal bike. Just wondering if its worth my while to get this or not......

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

HandyAndy said:


> Hi Pinarello fans!
> 
> I have an opportunity to buy a Dogma Fp magnesium. Its NOT the FPX version but the version before with the MOST bottom bracket. I'm curious to know if anyones ridden one before and how they possibly compare to the newer bikes. I know its obviously heavier than the latest carbon bikes but hows the stiffness and ride quality? FWIW I've ridden Colnago C40, Cannondale Supersix and some high end steel. I had a ride on a Dogma 60.1 and thats a phenominal bike. Just wondering if its worth my while to get this or not......
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I owned one. It is a fantastic bike, very comfortable. I found no stiffness problems at all. It rode very similarly to my Time Worldstar, which is why I ended up selling it. Superb frame. I thought it was more comfortable than the carbon Pinarellos.


----------

